# DIMB IG Osthessen



## Franz Ferdinand (19. Mai 2012)

Die IG hesscher Spessart ist eine Vertretung der DIMB e.V. im Bereich Steinau a.d. Straße. Ziel ist es: Touren zu Fahren die nicht nur den ewigen konditionellen Anspruch verfolgen, sondern vor allem fahrtechnische Ansprüche und trail riding.  Ganz nebenbei engagieren wir uns für die politischen Rahmenbedingungen des Mountainbikesports und nutzen dabei die Vorteile der DIMB e.V. Mitgliedschaft, was mit Vereinsmeierei recht wenig zu tun hat.


Viele Grüße,

Marc
IG Sprecher

[email protected]





----------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMB Trailrules!
​*1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!*

Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst  sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft,  Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in  Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art  und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und  Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!


*2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!*

Bremse  nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen)  Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen  Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die  Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und  jede Fahrweise.


*3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!*

Unachtsamkeit,  auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe  deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren  Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker  auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen  Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.


*4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!*

Kündige  deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer!  Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf  Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer  dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen  Gruppen!


*5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!*

Weidetiere und  alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme!  Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig  zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu  stören.


*6. Plane im Voraus!*

Beginne deine Tour möglichst  direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine  Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst,  entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour  deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet:  denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine  Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine  Lebensversicherung.


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (21. Juni 2013)

Aktivitäten und News unter klick

&

Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (12. November 2013)

Erinnerung an alle DIMB Mitglieder im PLZ- Bereich 36xxx die am kommenden Wochenende unserer IG Versammlung im alten Sporthaus in Bebra beiwohnen wollen!
Bitte Email - Einladung beachten, oder Rücksprache unter [email protected]

Oder unter :

https://m.facebook.com/events/699248523420629?

Danke!


----------



## ml IX (19. November 2013)

IG Versammlung IG Osthessen 2013 Die IG Versammlung 2013 wurde am vergangenen Samstag (16.11.2013) von 4 DIMB Mitgliedern aus der Region Osthessen besucht. 
Nach der Begrüßung wurde kurz dargestellt worum es bei einer IG geht und welchen rechtlichen Status sie in der DIMB e.V. innehat. Die bisherige Verwendung unseres Budgets wurde dargelegt und eine grobe Vorplanung für das Jahr 2014 besprochen. In diesem Jahr wurden bisher neun Tagestouren durchgeführt an denen insgesamt 28 Mountainbiker teilnahmen. Im kommenden Jahr werden diese Tagestouren weiterhin regelmäßig am letzten Wochenende des Monats abwechselnd im Raum Rotenburg a. d. Fulda und Steinau a. d. Straße sowie anderen interessanten Bikespots wie z.B. Miltenberg und der Rhön stattfinden. Des Weiteren ist die Umsetzung einer Aktivtour für DIMB Mitglieder im kommenden Jahr geplant.
Bei den durchgeführten Wahlen zum IG Vorstand wurde Jan-Hendrik K. im Amt des IG Sprechers bestätigt und Marc S. zu seinem Stellvertreter gewählt. 
Bei der anschließenden zweieinhalbstündigen Tour haben wir uns den klebrigen Schlamm ins Gesicht spritzen und uns von einem Jäger auf der Suche nach seinem Dackel nerven lassen und sind beim Wettrennen mit 25 Km/h Rollerfahrern vor Lach  Schnappatmung bald vom Rad gefallen. Auf eine angenehme Zeit 

OPEN TRAILS  

Jan-Hendrik & Marc


----------



## Slide9 (22. November 2013)

Hallo,

cool
und ich freue mich schon auf die Touren. 


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (22. November 2013)

Hallo Thorsten,

schön, dass du auch hier vorbei schaust.
Hoffe, Rolle guckt auch ab und an mal!


----------



## IG-Osthessen (3. Dezember 2013)

Am vergangenen Wochenende (29.11. - 01.12.13) fand das Bundes - Aktiventreffen in Bad Hersfeld statt. Themen waren das neue Vorstandsmodell sowie die Arbeit an den Leitlinien der DIMB.
Das Aktiventreffen der deutschen Initiative Mountainbike findet jährlich statt und bietet allen Mitgliedern die Möglichkeit zur aktiven Mitarbeit, zum persönlichen Kennenlernen und zum Austausch rund um die Interessenvertretung der deutschen Mountainbiker.

Ride on und open trails!

Eure IG-Osthessen


----------



## IG-Osthessen (5. Dezember 2013)




----------



## IG-Osthessen (22. Dezember 2013)

IG Osthessen: Aktivtour durch die Rhön!

In der Zeit vom18. - 21.06.2014 wird die Aktivtour 2014 der IG Osthessen stattfinden.
Ausgangspunkt ist die herrlich gelegene Enzianhütte in der Rhön. Die Gesamtteilnehmerzahl ist auf 16 begrenzt, die Unterkunft bereits für uns  reserviert.
Alles weitere folgt im neuen Jahr.

Kontakt: [email protected]

Derzeitige Teilnehmerzahl : 6  

Eure IG-Osthessen
Jan-Hendrik und Marc


----------



## IG-Osthessen (1. Januar 2014)

Wir wünschen allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr. Viele schöne Touren und Trails. 

Ride On! 
Eure IG-Osthessen


----------



## Slide9 (9. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ist was am WE los. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust und Zeit zumm Biken ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Osthessen (30. Januar 2014)

Einen schönen guten Morgen.

Die IG-Osthessen startet in das Jahr 2014 etwas spontan. 
Am Sonntag wird die erste Tour des Jahres in Stainau an der Straße starten.
Treffpunkt ist um 12.00Uhr am Schwimmbad in Stainau.
Geplant sind ca. 30km/700hm und 2½-3h. Die Tour wird auf Grund der Witterung auf überwiegend Forstwegen stattfinden. Also ein Tourenfully oder Hardtail reicht völlig aus.Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourentempo. 

Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung, Helm und Brille. Ausreichend Flüssigkeit sollte auch am Start sein.

Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder unter [email protected]

Freu mich schon auf euer Kommen.
Bis dahin Ride On und Happy Trails!

Marc


----------



## IG-Osthessen (24. Februar 2014)

*IG-Tour Sonntag 02.03.2014 Stenau*

Am Sonntag wird die erste Tour des Jahres in Stainau an der Straße starten.
Treffpunkt ist um *12.00Uhr* am *Schwimmbad* in Stainau.
Geplant sind ca. 35km/700hm und 3-4h. Die Tour wird auf Grund der Witterung überwiegend auf Forstwegen stattfinden. 
Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourentempo. 

Schwierigkeitslevel S0-S1 siehe 

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/

Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung, Helm, Handschuhe und Brille. 
Ausreichend Flüssigkeit und Verpflegung sollte auch am Start sein.

Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 10 beschränkt.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder unter [email protected]

Freuen uns schon auf euer Kommen.

Bis dahin Ride On und Happy Trails!

Jan Handrik und u Marc


----------



## IG-Osthessen (3. März 2014)

Es war wieder mal eine spaßige Tour. 
Am Ende standen 40km/740hm auf der Uhr. 
Freue mich Schon auf die nächste Tour. 

Ride On 
Marc


----------



## IG-Osthessen (16. März 2014)

Die *Ausschreibung* unserer Aktivtour 2014 (18.-21.06.2014) ist online!


----------



## IG-Osthessen (18. April 2014)

*IG-Tour Samstag 26.04.2014 Steinau*


_*Wann und wo:		 *_um *12.00Uhr* am *Schwimmbad* in Stainau.
_*Tourenlänge:		   *_Geplant sind ca. 35-40km/900hm
_*Dauer:					   *_3-4h
_*Level:						*_Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus. 
_*Fahrtechnik:*_		  Das Befahren von einfachen Trails sollte möglich sein.
							Schwierigkeitslevel S0-S1 siehe
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
*Wo gehts lang:*	  Geplant ist eine Tour Richtung Sinntal.
							Die Tour wird uns überwiegend auf Wald/Forstwegen führen, kann aber mit eurer
							Absprache auch noch individuell gestaltet werden.

_*Ausrüstung:			 *_Tourenfully oder Hardtail
							Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung, Helm, Handschuhe und Brille.
							Ausreichend Flüssigkeit und Verpflegung sollte auch am Start sein.

_*Teilnehmerzahl:*_	Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.
_*Derzeit gemeldet:*_ *3*

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.: *http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per PN oder unter [email protected]

Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.

Wir Freuen uns schon auf euer Kommen.

Bis dahin Ride On und Happy Trails!

Jan-Hendrik und Marc


----------



## IG-Osthessen (22. April 2014)

*Kleine Erinnerung für unsere Aktivtour ! 

Siehe:
http://dimb.de/ig-osthessen

Die Zimmer auf der Enzianhütte sind bis Samstag 26.04.14 für uns reserviert. 
Also wer Lust hat Anmeldungen  unter 

[email protected] 

Derzeit sind noch 6 Plätze frei. 

Eure IG-Osthessen  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Osthessen (26. April 2014)

So,

die heutige Tour mit Start in Steinau hat wieder Laune gemacht. Auch wenn es ab und an etwas feucht von oben war, hatten alle ihren Spaß. Am Ende standen 38.3km & 783hm auf der Uhr. Danke an alle Beteiligten und bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## IG-Osthessen (12. Juni 2014)

*Die Aktivtour der IG Osthessen fällt komplett aus!* 
18.-21.06.2014 Einzianhütte

[email protected]


----------



## IG-Osthessen (25. August 2014)

*IG-Tour in Steinau an der Straße*

*
Wann und wo: *Sonntag, 31.08.2014 um 14.00Uhr am Schwimmbad in Stainau.

*Distanz: 30-35km*

*Dauer: ca. 3Stunden*

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus.

*Fahrtechnik: S0-S1+   http://www.singletrail-skala.de/*


*Wo gehts lang: *Geplant ist eine Tour um Steinau und Bad-Soden-Salmünster.

Die Tour wird uns auf Wald/Forstwegen führen, mit Ziel der einspurigen Abfahrt.

Kann sich aber je nach Wetterlage ändern und mit eurer Absprache auch noch individuell gestaltet werden.


*Ausrüstung:* Tourenfully oder Hardtail

*Bitte denkt daran:*

Helmpflicht


Handschuhe & Brille


Funktionstüchtiges Bike 


Außreichend Verpflegung
		Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung



*Teilnehmerzahl: *Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

Derzeit gemeldet: 3

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*



**** http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise ****




Anmeldung unter:

[email protected] 

hier im Forum oder auf


https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Osthessen/140430359464745

Fair on Trails
IG-Osthessen


----------



## Baitman (28. August 2014)

Leider hab ich ja keine Zeit, bin in den Alpen... Trotzdem wärs gut wenn du ein Datum angeben könntest... ;-)


----------



## IG-Osthessen (28. August 2014)

Danke für die Info, wurde geändert


----------



## IG-Osthessen (1. September 2014)

Gestern wieder bei besten Bedingungen unterwegs gewesen. Petrus war uns gnädig gestimmt und so konnten wir wieder Spaß haben.

Danke an alle, die am Start waren. 

Nächste Tour voraussichtlich am Sonntag 05.10.2014 in Steinau. 
Näheres wird  noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## IG-Osthessen (6. Oktober 2014)

*IG-Tour in Steinau an der Straße*

*
Wann und wo: *Sonntag, 12.10.2014 um 12.00Uhr am Schwimmbad in Stainau.

*Distanz: 30-35km*

*Dauer: ca. 3-3,5h*

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus.

*Fahrtechnik: S0-S1+ http://www.singletrail-skala.de/*


*Wo gehts lang: *Geplant ist eine Tour um Steinau und Bad-Soden-Salmünster.

Die Tour wird uns auf Wald/Forstwegen führen, mit Ziel der einspurigen Abfahrt.

Kann sich aber je nach Wetterlage ändern und mit eurer Absprache auch noch individuell gestaltet werden.


*Ausrüstung:* Tourenfully oder Hardtail

*Bitte denkt daran:*

Helmpflicht

Handschuhe & Brille

Funktionstüchtiges Bike 

Außreichend Verpflegung
Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung



*Teilnehmerzahl: *Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

Derzeit gemeldet: 1

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*



**** http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise ****




Anmeldung unter:

[email protected] 

hier im Forum oder auf


https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Osthessen/140430359464745

Fair on Trails
IG-Osthessen


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (7. Oktober 2014)

Die *IG Osthessen* hat sich einer *Namensänderung* unterzogen und heißt nun *IG Hessischer Spessart.*
Da sich der Einzugsbereich der IG verändert hat, haben wir diese Namensänderung für sinnvoll befunden.
Alle weiteren Infos findet Ihr in Zukunkft unter:

hier im I.B.C:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-hessischer-spessart.728923/

und

DIMB-Hompage:
http://dimb.de/ig-hessspessart

Die Facebookseite befindet sich noch im Aufbau.

Für Fragen und Anmeldungen zu Touren bitte folgende Emailadresse

[email protected]


----------

